# DIET



## MVD12720 (Mar 17, 2004)

i was wondering what is a good way of lossing wieght i'm IBS-D most of the time and i can't seem to lose any amount of wieght i may lose 5 or 10 pounds and before i know it. it is back???


----------



## Twocups424 (Mar 26, 2002)

I think its because most of us live on White Noodles etc. that are easy to digest, what do you think?


----------



## bad girl (Aug 19, 2003)

I agree. I can't imagine doing the trendy Atkins diet and having IBS. It just wouldn't work at all! Maybe try hitting the gym a few more times a week or for longer when you go. That will help you lose weight and look tone and sexy. It helped me drop those extra pounds.


----------



## angeleyes1216 (May 5, 2004)

does anybody have any suggestions for loosing weight with ibs-c?? help me!! e-mail at redxckm###aol.com


----------

